# How long will outside exercise continue?



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 6, 2020)

It was quite a busy weekend near me, and while there were a lot of dog walkers, joggers and cyclists out for their one exercise a day, there were also quite a few larger groups sat in parks.

I am beginning to be a little worried that the government will have little option but to forbid the daily exercise allowance.


----------



## Inka (Apr 6, 2020)

Me too. It’s worrying. Being able to get out and exercise is a huge thing and having that taken away would be awful. It’s also the only ‘going out’ thing I can do with my children.

Around here, it’s not so much large groups of people, as individuals completely ignoring the 2 metre rule. It puts me off going out sometimes. People will literally push past as though these are normal times.

I really, really hope we can still exercise. I think it has big benefits, both physically and mentally.


----------



## Robin (Apr 6, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> It was quite a busy weekend near me, and while there were a lot of dog walkers, joggers and cyclists out for their one exercise a day, there were also quite a few larger groups sat in parks.
> 
> I am beginning to be a little worried that the government will have little option but to forbid the daily exercise allowance.


It worries me too. I was fully expecting it to be announced yesterdsy, after dire warnings on Saturday, but I think it’s been said that it won’t have to happen yet. With the Easter weekend coming up, though, if the weather stays warm, I think it may happen. I can only hope that it won’t be a blanket ban. Around here, the footpaths are virtually empty.


----------



## Toucan (Apr 6, 2020)

Lets hope not Mike, as the daily exercise outing is so important for health and morale.
Goodness knows how, but maybe a way could be found to restrict access to the main gathering places, and still let people exercise near to home.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 6, 2020)

Fingers crossed it can be avoided.

It would be very difficult for anyone with an energetic dog, and not a very big house, to be confined to quarters for months


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 6, 2020)

I hope that they do not impose a ban across the whole country and can base decisions on local circumstances.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 6, 2020)

I am lucky to have a garden and ran around that yesterday, but I do think they will end up banning it because of the people who don't understand sunbathing isn't exercise, sitting on a park bench is not exercising, being in large groups is not ok even if you are outside.  But sadly I think even if they ban exercising outside these people will still carry on doing what they want until they are either fined or arrested.


----------



## Carlos (Apr 6, 2020)

Around here people seem to do behaving, though yesterday I passed a group of cyclists, about six of them, which didn't seem to be a family group. In general, though, we haven't seen people congregating, other than the occasional conversation between neighbours shouted across the road from drive to drive.

The most encouraging bit was seeing the M5 virtually empty yesterday evening. Usually it would have been heaving with cars at the start of the Easter break.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Apr 6, 2020)

Not everyone is fit or able enough to exercise continuously.  Sitting on a park bench may be a very necessary break in the exercise for elderly or disabled who cannot walk very far at a time without a rest.


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 6, 2020)

No gatherings around here, very quiet in fact, seems folk obeying rule.

My beef is, is it right for Govn to ban exercise because of small minority, why should majority suffer.  Better to give Police extra powers to deal with problem, even use army in troubled places if necessary.


----------



## Carlos (Apr 6, 2020)

nonethewiser said:


> No gatherings around here, very quiet in fact, seems folk obeying rule.
> 
> My beef is, is it right for Govn to ban exercise because of small minority, why should majority suffer.  Better to give Police extra powers to deal with problem, even use army in troubled places if necessary.


I agree, we don't necessarily need stricter rules, just enforce the existing rules properly. I for one can't understand why Derbyshire police were criticised for their approach at the beginning of the lock down, I thought that the got it about right.


----------



## brisr949 (Apr 9, 2020)

The selfish will not only keep the death rate at higher numbers than need be, but also ruin it for other people..
You will always get the " no ones telling me what to do" brigade im afraid then in the next breath their wondering why their nans dead.


----------



## Amity Island (Apr 29, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> It was quite a busy weekend near me, and while there were a lot of dog walkers, joggers and cyclists out for their one exercise a day, there were also quite a few larger groups sat in parks.
> 
> I am beginning to be a little worried that the government will have little option but to forbid the daily exercise allowance.


I'd fully expect the government to have already taken into account the small minority that don't follow the rules into their overall strategy, it would be shortsighted not to really. Personally, I think as long as the elderly and sick are at home safe, then a few strays won't upset things. On the other hand, if the virus isn't brought under control, then the strays can be blamed for the 2nd wave of the virus.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 30, 2020)

Amity Island said:


> I'd fully expect the government to have already taken into account the small minority that don't follow the rules into their overall strategy, it would be shortsighted not to really. Personally, I think as long as the elderly and sick are at home safe, then a few strays won't upset things. On the other hand, if the virus isn't brought under control, then the strays can be blamed for the 2nd wave of the virus.



That feels like a slightly odd viewpoint to me. I don’t think this is about blame, or covering your back (though I am getting a little weary of the ‘we must simply follow the science’ sound bites, as if ‘the science’ was only of one opinion)

My feeling, during the restricted movement phase, was that it came rather later and was less thorough than other countries. NZ had a more stringent approach and I would guess a more ‘spaced out‘ population and that worked very well for them.

The virus doesnt ‘spread’ - _people_ spread it. And the more people who gather in mixed groups and/or in close proximity while they are asymptomatic the more opportunity there is for the virus to pass from one to another.

Still, I‘m glad to see that the curve seems to be flattening, and hope that it’s a downward trend from now on.

Personally I can’t wait for the opportunity to get together again with friends and family - but I will wait.


----------



## Amity Island (Apr 30, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> as if ‘the science’ was only of one opinion)


Very good point that the government took only the opinion of 1 man, Neil Fergusson. 1 man out of thousands of other scientists, doctors etc.


----------

